# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  72 Hour survival food kits for four people. $10/kit & Free S/H

## Pregnar Kraps

*72 Hour survival food kits for four people. $10/kit & Free S/H*


I heard this offer on the Glenn Beck Show  and want everyone to know about it.

I have no interest in this company nor do I care who or how many or if anyone does anything on this or not.

It is only something I would like to make known to everyone here who would like to take advantage of this special offer.

I tried a kit a few weeks ago and it was delicious although the Traveler's Stew          was a bit on the watery side IMO. The others were terrific.
*
My Patriot Supply 72 Hours survival food kits for four people.

Reg.: $24.95

Sale price: $19.95*

*Glenn Beck Show listener special price: $10.00 and Free Shipping 

(Limit 4 per household)

_______________________

**4 Week Supply (4 people)

Br. Lnch. Dnnr + Bev. + Snx

140 servings in one large plastic tote

Reg.: $245 
*
*Sale Price: $197

Glenn Beck Show listeners special offer: $99.00 

(Limit 2 per household)


To see what the food looks like visit:

www.MyPatriotSupply.com

**FOR THE SPECIAL PRICE YOU MUST CALL THIS NUMBER.

1-800-274-3009
*
* If you order online you will pay the higher price.*

For the low Glenn Beck listener special offer you must call this number.

1-800-274-3009
*
$10/kit & Free S/H (Limit 4 kits)

$99.00/4-week kit (140 servings) Free S/H (Limit 2 totes)*

PK

*1-800-274-3009*

----------

DeadEye (07-13-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Seems like a good value.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (07-13-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Seems like a good value.


When I order again I will get my other three kits because as soon as I get the shipment I will want to enjoy them. They are pretty tasty.

Except for the Travelers Stew. It's more like soup and I would welcome it in an emergency but only if there was nothing else available. The other dishes were really satisfying, though.

So then the other two kits will just be for their intended purpose. But now I'm also wondering how some of their other menu items acquit themselves.

LOL

----------

